# What's your best MPG?



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

On the A35 between Poole and Dorchester I decided to do a little MPG test, so I switched the car to fully auto, reset my MPG and took it easy, to my astonishment when I reached the end of the A35 I got just a tad over 30mpg. Incredible considering the type of car. What is everyone elses best mpg you have achieved.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

I averaged 34.2 mpg from Lancaster to Aberdeen in SAVE mode.


----------



## Rainman (May 9, 2014)

matt j said:


> I averaged 34.2 mpg from Lancaster to Aberdeen in SAVE mode.


I take it that's the 'SNOW' setting on the transmission?


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Rainman said:


> I take it that's the 'SNOW' setting on the transmission?


Snow on CBA, save on dba


----------



## Rainman (May 9, 2014)

goRt said:


> Snow on CBA, save on dba


Ah thanks for clarifying.


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

If you plant your foot really hard in the right pedal you don't need to worry about looking because your going super sonic lol... Oh and let your foot off it goes to 99.9


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

are these with stock injectors or aftermarket?
because if aftermarket and that's been taken into consideration with mods those are not true figures as pulsewidth is different

also you can let a car roll under light throttle and get those readings or even higher but it does not reflect real life driving

think the average is around 22-24mpg on a proper run and around 16 round town 
on track I average 6mpg lol


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

I drove mine for 10k miles on an SVM 650r and over the entire time got 26.7mpg. That was as a daily driver. Almost exactly what I got on the ISF and the C55 before it. On a run and being granny like I could get over 30.

Now it's my weekend car it's dropped quite quickly to 18mpg and without a reset and about 6k miles as a second car. So in reality if I was to reset it now it would be sub 15 I reckon.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Is this a GT-R forum? 

On a run to work, a 5 miles to motorway. 60 miles on the motorway (uphill, downhill and varying speeds from 50-100mph) and then 5 miles off, I get around 23mpg.

Around town, I get about 16.

I've had 26mpg before, but I was bored and gave up.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

pulsarboby said:


> also you can let a car roll under light throttle and get those readings or even higher but it does not reflect real life driving


I drove from Lancaster to Aberdeen (filled up in Lancaster) which is 320 miles, on arrival, I still had 1/4 tank and a range of 130+ miles. That is real life driving and not fudged figures


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

I average 14-15mpg during the week (travelling during rush hour). 

I've done 6700 miles and averaged 16.9mpg overall. That's using an iPhone app not onboard mpg as that will be wrong.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

matt j said:


> I drove from Lancaster to Aberdeen (filled up in Lancaster) which is 320 miles, on arrival, I still had 1/4 tank and a range of 130+ miles. That is real life driving and not fudged figures


I often get those sort of figures driving bewteen Nottingham and Dagenham without conciously taking it easy, this is usual traffic not in the middle of the night or anything like that.

on average the R35 is far more economical than the V8 S5 it replaced while mostly getting driven much harder.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Simonh said:


> on average the R35 is far more economical than the V8 S5 it replaced while mostly getting driven much harder.


Very similar, my previous car was the RS5.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Bearing in mind before I reset it, the mpg was on 12.9mpg  which is 95% of the time town, stop-start driving. Stock injectors, just a stage 1 with y-pipe.


----------



## The Zedhed (Oct 25, 2013)

What is MPG?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

The Zedhed said:


> What is MPG?


Miles Per Garage if you drive it hard enough.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

The Zedhed said:


> What is MPG?


its gallons per mile lol


----------



## The Zedhed (Oct 25, 2013)

Smiles per Miles...............!!!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Miles Per Grin


----------



## alf675 (May 15, 2014)

I had this a few months back









It was pissing down, so into save and held that speed and mpg for a good 10mins. Average is low 20's though, this was some kind of freak of nature!


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow 42.5!!! even more incredible, must have been a long downhill 

I average around mid 10s, around town stop start all the time. Nearest motorway is a good hour away, so don't get much motorway time.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I'm thinking about changing the 35 engine to a 1.9Tdi from my Vw Golf as get 65+ mpg from that:chuckle:


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

I don't understand the POV where it is a bad thing to get decent MPG out of the R35?

sure it has amazing performance and power but unless you only ever drive it on track it simply isn't possible to use all of that performance and power every time you drive it, and when I am not making use of the potential I like the fact it actually returns decent MPG.

It certainly means I can drive it every day rather than only at highdays and holidays and have to drive a 1.9tdi the rest of the week.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

15delux said:


> Oh and let your foot off it goes to 99.9


I've never looked at an average MPG figure in my life until a couple of days ago - the Evo suddenly started getting an extra 40 miles or so out of a tank ??? - but while in Slovenia on the Tour I decided to see if I could get the car up to 99 MPG current while coasting down a hill ( I was on about 9 MPG current at the time). The MFD would not go above 60 MPG current!!! :chuckle:


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

I havnt monitored mpg at all yet but I do know when taking it steady mine is really good on fuel 20-30 Mpg I'm sure, very good on fuel for a highly modified 3.8 imo


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

It's just a bit of fun people, I never really care for mpg in all honesty, but was something different and interesting to do on my drive home, calm down peeps.


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

I've tried the mpg game too on trips to spa and the ring
The most I've ever got is 28 and that's trying to hold between 60-70mph and sticking it on cruise
But as someone else said 'boredom then sets in' and you think bollox to this I've not bought the car for driving like miss daisy time for some right foot action then the fuel goes glug glug glug lol


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

******* 5 *********


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

pulsarboby said:


> I've tried the mpg game too on trips to spa and the ring
> The most I've ever got is 28 and that's trying to hold between 60-70mph and sticking it on cruise
> But as someone else said 'boredom then sets in' and you think bollox to this I've not bought the car for driving like miss daisy time for some right foot action then the fuel goes glug glug glug lol


Got that right as soon as I got the pic it was end of that game


----------



## erol_h (Jun 13, 2008)

I've always spent more time doing the opposite trying to see how low i can get my mpg i think it was 1.8mpg ish when i was launching it down the quarter mile at pod i was happy with that.


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

I play that game but around the 5/6 is about as low as I have ever seen...! 

So 1.8 mpg is very impressive...


----------



## TylernicisGTR (Jun 12, 2014)

Thats amazing


----------



## Monster GTR (Jun 18, 2009)

I have seen 29.9 mpg on a 6 mile run to work in the traffic at 40 mph. I did full tank to full tank test recently which covered all types of driving. MFD showed 22.1 for the period and it worked out at 18.0 using miles divided by gallons of fuel actually used. Mine is a MY10 stage 1. MFD's on all cars always over read in my experience. As said very fuel efficient for a 1800 kg car with 570 BHP, but great fun when giving it the beans.


----------



## Plumber dave (Jan 6, 2013)

My GTR does more mpg than my e46 m3 !!!


----------



## DMH12 (Sep 28, 2013)

Plumber dave said:


> My GTR does more mpg than my e46 m3 !!!


Having the two same cars I find that extremely hard to believe


----------



## Turbotwo (Jan 28, 2011)

I do`nt think the mpg readout is that accurate(can be re scaled in Ecutek) at least for a geeky ocd-ist like myself..i had a period of seeing what mpg i could get(do`nt give a monkey`s anymore) and used the brimming technique to cut out the dodgy dash mpg..the best i ever saw brim to brim over on a 180 mile single trip was 28 mpg..of course i can`t say how accurate the odometer was but it`s a good indication i think having checked the mileage on the AA routefinder.On that occasion i basically followed a comet van on the inside lane for absolutely ages taking advantage of the slight tow and just tickling the throttle.(very)Sad i know

In hundreds of journeys Up and down the M25 to Northampton via the M1 i tend to see a very indicative 23/25 if i keep to around 77.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Turbotwo said:


> I don't think the mpg readout is that accurate


It's averaged for starters but it is quite accurate. As I said, I have done Lancaster to Aberdeen which is a 326 mile journey door to door, the dash indicated I averaged 34mpg and the range left was around 130-140 miles. (obviously that drops as soon as driving style changes off motorway.) the tank is 16.3 UK Galons so that's not so inaccurate. 

Engine save mode at 73mpg I found returns the best mpg when cruising.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

got 4mpg out the old evo, in a traffic jam lol


----------



## Turbotwo (Jan 28, 2011)

matt j said:


> It's averaged for starters but it is quite accurate. As I said, I have done Lancaster to Aberdeen which is a 326 mile journey door to door, the dash indicated I averaged 34mpg and the range left was around 130-140 miles. (obviously that drops as soon as driving style changes off motorway.) the tank is 16.3 UK Galons so that's not so inaccurate.
> 
> Engine save mode at 73mpg I found returns the best mpg when cruising.



You`re absolutely right, it is quite accurate..but i was never after quite accurate, depends on what we want accurate to mean and being an ocd-ist i was looking to up the accuracy resolution!


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

On a run, I regularly see 380 miles range 80mph on cruise. Doesn't stay like that for long, as way to much fun to have!!

My MFD says I'm averaging 22mpg ;-)


----------



## K2HKS (May 10, 2014)

I get 16mpg city 22mpg combined 28mpg just motorway.


----------



## RS chris (Sep 15, 2014)

I drive a v8 rs4, does anyone have any experience? By the sound of it, the gtr is more fuel efficient. I am actually thinking about making the move myself which is why i am here. Seems to be a very informative site and sure I will learn all I need to here.


----------



## adz1282 (Jan 6, 2010)

Old Thread revival alert! I just did Yorkshire to Gloucestershire on cruise control. Car said 16 mpg average, actual from pump was 29.6mpg. That's first click at pump method. What's with the car reading? Nevermind, just means my daily average of 9 mpg must actually 15 odd. 
R35 Stage 1 map and Y Pipe.
P.s. don't really care, I can get to 100 mph before my mind has caught up. Haha.


----------



## gtrintoon (Nov 16, 2014)

I noticed that since my car was mapped, the MPG reading has been way off. It doesn't really bother me though, I prefer not to know


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

I had ECUTech Version 4 installed on mine (some time again now) and certain version of it had a bug whereby it calculated the MPG incorrectly. At the time I was driving at around 23-24 (i.e. looking at the miles between fileups) but the car was telling me about 15 or something.

I had version 5 installed (again, some time ago now) and that corrected the error.


----------

